

Programming languages are nothing more than a ponzi scheme? - khingebjerg
http://oppugn.us/posts/1271240827.html

======
ajuc
Wrong assumptions - people that learn new language doesn't immediately forget
languages they knew before, nor do they stop using them.

Languages are tools, not religions.

------
MaysonL
No - they're often more like multilevel marketing.

